# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 8/16/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Felt great to be back on the water today. The conditions were just right for a fun filled day of chasing reds. From the first creek of the day, to shallow sand flats we were met with cruising singles and small pods of tailing reds.

These fish fell for the DSL red/white on a 1/4oz. jig Owner Cutting Point jig head. Our other go to bait was the Buggs Fishing Lure in Texas Tea, and red/white.

All our fish were released today to help the bays rebound from the freeze.


----------

